# Hello All



## The_Wiz (Mar 5, 2005)

I just stumbled across this site. I'm 18 and currently a freshman at Quinnipiac University. Im Studying BioMedical sciences. In High School, i was Technical Director since sophomore year. I have been involved with almost every aspect of theater, Lighting, Sound, A/V, SM, TD, Construction, Running Crew, props, even a little hair/makeup. I am currently working on tow major shows a year at the Long Wharf Theater in New Haven, CT. I also work for my old High School, on breaks, inspecting and ordering equipment, training, and running some productions. I will be travelling this summer with my HS choir to Ireland and England, as their sound op. 

Thats me, I look forward to expanding my knowledge and helping out anyone who needs it


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey! Welcome to Controlbooth.com! 

Wow, I actually have beat everyone else to welcoming you! This site is a great place to "stumble over"! I am sure you will learn alot, and I look forward to being able to learn alot from you too. It's good to see a fellow "Northeasterner" join the forums (I am from Western MA, not too far north of you)! 

You get to travel to Ireland and England as a sound op! SWEET!!! I have never heard of a choir bringing along a sound guy on their travels, but that's sweet! Will you guys be bringing your own equipment with you, or do you just get to sit down at whatever equipment you are at that day? 

Please let us know how that all works out! 

--Welcome To Controlbooth.com!

--The OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## The_Wiz (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah, we plan to rent equipment over there as US equipment uses different voltages. also some of the places dont have any reinforcement equipment. The choir will be performing in some large venues with solos, and rather then depending on the equipment and personnel the venues have, we just decided to do our own thing


----------



## Peter (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok, that's quite neat! I am sure it will be quite the experience for you working with the new and slightly different equipment, but I guess it is one way to ensure that you get the results you want!

(the other 1/2 of the welcome wagon should be by some time fairly soon....  )


----------



## avkid (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth,I have been really busy lately, last night we had a sold out house and a couple of people in the balcony too!
-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1)


----------

